# Mouse Troubles :(

## mrhodes

Hello,

   I know this must have been discused many times, however I can't seem to find anything just now in the search...

I just installed Xfree and ran xf86config.  I installed everything correctly to my knowlege but I still get mouse errors... 

The exact error is:

xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/mouse

   Device or resource busy.

...

No core pointer

I've had this before with other linux distros, and solved my messing with the XF86Config file.. usually adding IMPS/2 to the device type...  not working in this case....

Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks very much...

Mike

----------

## m0pr0be

hi,

you really should give some information about your mouse device.

do u have a usb mouse?

----------

## mrhodes

Opps... sorry about that.... was being rushed by gf.  Were going out to eat  :Smile: 

My mouse is a logitech ps2 wheel mouse.

the mouse should work with IMPS/2, but it does not....

Like I said, I've had this problem before with mandrake.  the mouse would work great when I first installed mdk, and then as soon as I reboot the computer, the mouse would stop working.  Now, I am having this same problem with gentoo  :Sad: 

Is it possible that there may be something wrong with the kernel set up?

Mike

----------

## pilla

Is your /dev/mouse linked to the correct /dev/psaux ? 

```
 

ls -la /dev/mouse

```

If you "cat /dev/mouse"  and move the mouse, can you see any output? 

Are you using gpm?

----------

## mrhodes

when I "cat /dev/mouse" i get device or resource busy.  and I'm not using gpm.  This is weird, I wish it would work!  I haven't had this problem before with gentoo.  I am installing it on a different computer then before, but I don't think that makes a difference.

Has anyone else had this problem before?  I surely can't be the only one out here...

Mike

----------

## m0pr0be

hi,

the problem seems to be hardware related, as u had the problem with other distros, like mandrake.

thats why i dont think its a kernel problem, cos mandrake comes with a preconfigured stock kernel that supports most common (and uncommon) hardware.

maybe you should check your BIOS settings. just an idea  :Smile: 

-Christoph

----------

## pilla

It may be some hardware problem... Some tests you could try:  

1) try with another mouse

2) try without a mouse

3) try with a serial mouse 

 *m0pr0be wrote:*   

> hi,
> 
> the problem seems to be hardware related, as u had the problem with other distros, like mandrake.
> 
> thats why i dont think its a kernel problem, cos mandrake comes with a preconfigured stock kernel that supports most common (and uncommon) hardware.
> ...

 

----------

## mrhodes

Hey everyone,

   I checked the bios, and from reading another post about mouse troubles

I found out that the PNP OS option should be no, however, mine was set to yes!

I changed that, and the mouse now works fine  :Smile: 

Thanks for the help....

Oh, does anyone know why that BIOS option has this effect on the mouse?

Mike

----------

